# Best bars to visit in Germany (Hamburg, Berlin and Munich)



## danestead (1/3/15)

Im heading to Europe in 6 week and Ill be spending 10 days touring through Hamburg, Berlin, Munich and anywhere on the road between them. Google seems to think the hofbrauhaus in Munich is worth a visit but with the immence amount of info out there it is a little overwhelming trying to pick a few spots to visit. Im after places which have a little class to them rather than an aussie pub/tab arrangement and am very interested in trying traditional German beers.

Who has some recommendations for bars to visit which have quality beer and food, in the cities ive listed in particular?

Cheers.


----------



## stux (1/3/15)

I'm heading that way in a few months time. I've heard Bamberg should not be missed.


----------



## spog (1/3/15)

Fellas google European beer guide/net in there are listed pubs,breweries,micros,brewpubs etc for each of the places you are going to visit.
It lists the beer by style ,type and cost, also has a rating for the beers etc

You lucky bastards,lucky but still bastards. 
Cheers....spog...


----------



## danestead (1/3/15)

Ok great thanks guys, that's a start.

Anyone else care to chime in?

Edit: Can I also add, could people please tell me which breweries or companies are to be avoided (megaswill, think Carlton Dry, VB etc.). I've only got about 10 days over there so would rather be trying exceptional beers rather than their Carlton Dry equivalents. I am happy to drink lager beers and actually quite enjoy a well made one however I'm not interested in anything like Australia's chemically hopped swill we call 'normal beer'. I'm more after the beers made with the best quality ingredients and love on offer.


----------



## time01 (2/3/15)

I can vouch for Bamberg, great little town and fantastic beer.
Prost!


----------



## tosa (2/3/15)

Disclaimer, I am German and lived in Düsseldorf for some time and think you should stop there. It probably has the highest density of brew pubs. All Serving great alt beer ( Uerige, schumacher, Füchsen, Kürzer, Oberkasseler Bahnhof) 

So on the way from Munich to Hamburg stop by there. Great drinking culture and food ad well.


----------



## spog (2/3/15)

danestead said:


> Ok great thanks guys, that's a start.
> Anyone else care to chime in?
> 
> Edit: Can I also add, could people please tell me which breweries or companies are to be avoided (megaswill, think Carlton Dry, VB etc.). I've only got about 10 days over there so would rather be trying exceptional beers rather than their Carlton Dry equivalents. I am happy to drink lager beers and actually quite enjoy a well made one however I'm not interested in anything like Australia's chemically hopped swill we call 'normal beer'. I'm more after the beers made with the best quality ingredients and love on offer.


Thinking along the lines of "only 10 days over there" ,dont ! .
I was of that opinion/ idea when I was in that area 12 months ago,I got it into my head to try and find and drink as many non Aus available beers as I could, big mistake.
Some of the beers were wow,some good,some shit ( don't ask ,can't remember ).Its all about being lucky enough to be there and getting what you can,the experience you will never forget,the beers are the icing on the cake.
And like me you may well have dreams of going back and visiting the places you didn't have time for. No point in tearing about like a blue arsed fly and not enjoying your trip.
Plan as best you can but go with a relaxed attitude , then post heaps of pics here to piss us all off! 
Ya lucky bastard .
Cheers.....spog..


----------



## danestead (2/3/15)

Ok great thanks guys, this is helping out already.


----------



## danestead (3/3/15)

That European beer guide website is a great resource it seems. I'm slowly getting my head around the exceptional beers to seek out over there and bamberg has been added to my list of destinations as it seems it is a very beer dominated town.


----------

